

Lenovo is breaking HTTPS security on its recent laptops - LiveTheDream
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/02/further-evidence-lenovo-breaking-https-security-its-laptops

======
tzs
The Ars Technica story [1] has more detailed coverage.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/lenovo-pcs-ship-
with...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/lenovo-pcs-ship-with-man-in-
the-middle-adware-that-breaks-https-connections/)

